# Sorry if asked before paste wormer for dogs



## marysuire1180 (Dec 29, 2014)

I've used Ivermectin injection on my pitbulls for years. Someone told me I could use the Ivermectin horse paste to worm them.... What would be the dosage if it is possible for my Anatolian Shepard and GP


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

This may help was discussed a while back. But be careful.

http://www.thegoatspot.net/forum/f190/ivermectin-horse-paste-dogs-174356/


----------



## milk and honey (Oct 31, 2010)

I use a pearl sized blob for my Anatolian.


----------



## Icedangel11 (May 23, 2014)

I personally use Fenbenzanole (Safe-gaurd) horse paste on my dogs. 

It's 1 Ml/10lbs body weight and it worms them just fine. One day for easier worms, three days for tape worms. It also works on my goats, rabbits, and.. well a lot of animals. I find it safer because it's much harder to Overdose on the Fenbenz then most other things.


----------

